# 3M Scothcal Paint Protection Film



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

Has anyone installed 3M Scothcal Paint Protection Film or an equalivent product on their vehicle? If so, please provide feedback relative to expense, appearance, age, installers and if it really saves the paint.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Suggestions...*

For front end paint protection, check out Invina-Shield. They can be reached at invinca-shield.com They have several kits, but you can also buy individual pieces. The basic kit goes for around $70 and the deluxe goes for $178. 

For headlight, fog-light, signal protection, check out X-pel. They can be reached at www.xpel.com. There kit goes for around $45. 

I've never put them on myself, although my father did his own X-pel install. He indicated that it was a pain at first, but got easier as he did them. I personally would not trust myself putting on the large sheets used for the paint protection. :dunno:

I can say that his 2001 330Ci has none of the nicks and small scratches that my 2000 323i does on the nose. They (the damage) are especially noticible on the plastic covering the headlights on my 323i. I can even see variations in the light hitting the ground from the small pits.

They are completely clear, so you only see them when you are up close to the car. Even on his silver metallic finish it is difficult to see where the plastic ends. There has been no discoloration at all. (And they are guranteed for several years.)

You can also check with the typical accessories providers such as Bavarian Autosport (www.bavauto.com) or your dealer. Good luck! :thumbup:

I'm going to get the protection installed on my new 330Ci ASAP after I pick it up!


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

my company Invisiguard installs 3M and Avery Dennison paint protection film kits in the SF bay area. an install depending on film used, amount covered, and type of kit can run anywhere between $400-1100. Both 3M and Avery dennison films are comparable in gloss, but the 3M product incorporates a clear-coat top layer than can be polished with a mild grit polish. the Avery Dennison looks better on White cars, the 3M looks better on black cars. Avery is usually prefered by installers since it is marginally cheaper than the 3m and easier to install since it doesnt have the rigid top layer 3M does. after installation it will only be noticable under very close scutiny, look here for pics of a new Nissan 350Z we installed recently in our shop to see how it looks. http://www.pbase.com/dxm/inivisiguard_01
feel free to write if you have any other questions! 
[email protected]
Jeremy


----------



## sbeazel (May 2, 2002)

I only had this done a couple weeks ago so I can't comment on the longevity. Taking a pic where it would show up was pretty difficult. It's very hard to see.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=14884


----------



## invisiguard (Nov 5, 2002)

heh, thats my problem, it works so well its hard for me to sell since nobodys ever noticed it on any other car:dunno:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

I have the BMW version on the M Roadster and a custom StonGard install (full wrap) on the M3. I love it.

You do have to be careful on the darker cars when waxing to avoid a wax line.


----------



## seandoleer (Aug 10, 2009)

I have it on my black 328 xdrive. I did the front clip, meaning full hood, full fenders and bumper. You have to be inches away to see it is even on the car


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

I recently purchased a CPO 07 X3 and the fact it had clear paint protection protection on the front painted sections was a huge factor in choosing to purchase it. I had it installed on multiple previous BMWs and found it very valuable. :thumbup:


----------

